# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  "Play off of" and "Have a go of it"

## MasterAdmin

Please, help me translate/understand the phrases "play off of" and "Have a go of it" in the following sentences. 
What Ventiv is playing off of is the major sort of the macro trend that we see occurring in the pharma industry.
*_Ventiv is a company name_ 
Let’s face it. The industry is having a tough go of it now and pharmaceutical growth has been sharply lower.”  
Thanks.

----------


## DDT

I'll start off with " having a tough go of" because it is simple to explain.  
It just means that they are going through difficult times. They are struggling.  
playing off of 
Reacting to.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Thank you. I couldn't find those in a dictionary.

----------


## TATY

Hmm, I have heard "play off of" many times, but isn't "off of" gramatically incorrect?

----------


## DDT

I believe it is bad English but never the less, this is an expression  that I here all the time.

----------


## Тостер

It's not bad English, it's just the language evolving! :P

----------


## DDT

Remind me to squash you later.

----------


## Тостер

::

----------


## Kimberloo

Questions like these are fun lol...let's see if I know my own language... 
play off of = react to
have a go = give something a try;    however:
have a tough go = have a rough time

----------


## Бармалей

It doesn't apply here, but it's also interesting to note that people can be "played off of" each other. Essentially it means deliberately and strategically pitting people against one another.
"After learning that Janet hated Debbie, Susan played them off each other so that she could take Steven to the dance."
That's actually a horrible example, but it's what I thought of at the moment.   ::   
Also, it's used when talking about business or diplomatic negotiations sometimes, in the same manner.

----------

